# Bunny escaped from outdoor enclosure!! Help!!



## mhockin78 (Oct 30, 2013)

My girlfriend had to move unexpectedly and had to house her baby (9wk lop) outdoors in an enclosure. During the haste of the move and trying to get bunnies settled and such...the lil man dug his way out of his pen and escaped. 

It's been 3 days. And no sign of him. 

We have fliers, a reward flyer, postings on Craigslist and Facebook. So far no bites. We have put treats and food out by his cage too. 

We are running out of hope, he is so little and in a new environment and this isn't looking like there will be a happy ending. 

Do you guys have any other suggestions, something we might be missing to try to help him find his way home??:sosad


----------



## Azerane (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that. I'm afraid I don't have any other suggestions, just keep looking, under bushes etc, it may help to get down to bunny level to see the cool hidey holes. Best wishes in finding him.

I've always thought it was so silly how so many rabbit runs etc are sold without some sort of bottom on them, when rabbits are clearly good diggers.


----------



## missyscove (Oct 30, 2013)

I'm assuming you also checked local shelters? Other than that I can't really think of anything else. I'm sorry.


----------



## mhockin78 (Oct 30, 2013)

missyscove said:


> I'm assuming you also checked local shelters? Other than that I can't really think of anything else. I'm sorry.



Yeah, we have checked those too  Day 4 and it's so cold outside. I'm so worried about the lil guy.


----------



## jemm (Oct 30, 2013)

Put some food out see if it goes ?


----------



## Bville (Oct 30, 2013)

Can you get one of those live animal traps? Sometimes animal shelters loan them out if you don't want to buy one, but honestly after 4 days I think it might be too late.


----------



## mhockin78 (Oct 30, 2013)

Bville said:


> Can you get one of those live animal traps? Sometimes animal shelters loan them out if you don't want to buy one, but honestly after 4 days I think it might be too late.



I'm so sad to think that it's too late. I feel so helpless. This lil guy doesn't deserve to be sacrificed to the cold and unknown predators. I'm praying someone found him and doesn't want to give him up. Sigh. 

I'll inquire with the shelters to see if we can get a trap. I suppose it's worth a shot. Thank you.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Oct 30, 2013)

ray:


----------



## mhockin78 (Nov 1, 2013)

Thanks for all your prayers, we think the lil guy has either been taken by a neighbor (he is awful cute) or...the worst, since he was so little and can't fend for himself  at any rate, we have given up the search, will continue to keep our fliers and our lost ads up and hope someone contacts us. Sad day. :cry2


----------



## Azerane (Nov 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear that, but you are right, after 5 days, the chances are very slim indeed.


----------



## mhockin78 (Nov 4, 2013)

Azerane said:


> I'm sorry to hear that, but you are right, after 5 days, the chances are very slim indeed.



As smart as I think bunnies are, they are pretty "dumb" not to come back when they get out. I never worry about my cats, my family never worries about their dogs, but bunnies?? Sigh. Wish they had sense to come home. 

Say a little prayer for the lil guy.


----------



## mhockin78 (Nov 10, 2013)

HAPPY ENDINGS DO EXIST!!! I found him!!! A nice lady on CL posted an ad and 9 days later I picked him up!! Unscathed, not a scratch and healthy!!!


----------



## Bville (Nov 10, 2013)

Yea!! I'm so glad he's okay!:bunnydance: Now I feel bad about when I said before that after 4 days it might be too late. It's a good thing you kept looking!


----------



## LindaA (Nov 10, 2013)

I just saw your update on Craigslist. I am so happy you found him. Now if I can just find the family missing the guy staying at my house.......


Sent from my iPad using Rabbit Forum


----------



## mhockin78 (Nov 10, 2013)

Bville said:


> Yea!! I'm so glad he's okay!:bunnydance: Now I feel bad about when I said before that after 4 days it might be too late. It's a good thing you kept looking!



Don't feel bad, we were all thinking the same thing...a 9 week old bunny out with the racoons and bigger cats and such...yeah, not a good scene. But I didn't completely lose faith and I am soooo happy he is home with his mama now


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 10, 2013)

I do so love a happy ending and am delighted you have found him again. He is one lucky little boy but I´m sure he´s been hugged and kissed enough to last him a lifetime lol. 

How about a photo of this cute little guy pleeeassse :bunnydance:


----------



## mhockin78 (Nov 10, 2013)

Chrisdoc said:


> I do so love a happy ending and am delighted you have found him again. He is one lucky little boy but I´m sure he´s been hugged and kissed enough to last him a lifetime lol.
> 
> How about a photo of this cute little guy pleeeassse :bunnydance:



Here are a couple :bunnybutt:


----------



## Azerane (Nov 11, 2013)

Congrats on finding the little guy, that's such great news!  So glad that it turned out well


----------



## YemeniRabbit (Nov 11, 2013)

ah you found the cute little guy then  , congratz :happyrabbit:


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 11, 2013)

such a cute little guy, great pics and a super cute little face. Hope he´s settled down again and won´t have a chance to get out again..hope he´s learned his lesson :thumbup


----------

